# Ultimate Dry Camping



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello all









My 10 year old daughter, Aspyn, mentioned to me earlier this year that she wanted to try backpacking. So I set off and found her a nice Kelty pack and we set the plan into action. I did some backpacking as a kid and in College but it has been 10-15 years since the last trip. I was very very excited to have a potential backpacking buddy again. I took my wife "once". Little did I know then, that trip set the stage for a future new OB though.

We were going to hike into Crater lake just north of Durango Colorado over the Summer Solstice. Crater lake is a 5 mile walk in from the trail head at Andrews lake which is 40 miles north of Durango and 10 miles south of Silverton. The weather was outstanding. The snow was still pretty deep in places on the trail but not bad. The grass and trees were very green. The water was running everywhere from the spring runoff. The forest looks very healthy at that altitude.

The second day after arriving at Crater lake we set off in the morning to attempt a summit on Twilight peak. Although it is not one of the famous 14er's, it is just over 13,000 feet, it does have it's challenges and amazing views that only a small percentage of the population get to experience first hand. I hope to show all of you good people a small part of it in photos.

We made the summit of the first peak around 11 AM. We made it within 100 yards of the final Summit just before the lighting, wind and snow turned us back at noon. We will try again another day my daughter said, it was OK. I was pleased she made the decision on her own and looked forward for a future attempt.

It was a great experience to spend this time with the second of my 4 daughters in such a way. She did so good carrying the load and doing the climb. I am happy she enjoyed the experience as well. My oldest daughter was concerned about how far it was to the mall from there so she did not make it on this trip.







Hope the two babies get to try it out some day soon as well before dad is to old.

Not to worry, we will still get 40 nights in the OB this year. In fact after spending the two nights roughing it we spent the next 4 nights in the OB. I will tell you what, that OB bed felt great!!

---------------------Route to top from camp, lower left









-------Aspyn on the first summit---








Aspyn looking out at the Needles Range in the San Juan Mountains 








The approaching storm as we worked our way across the top to the summit----








-----------------Part of the trail on the way to the lake 









----------------A look back at the lake from up on Twilight----








-----------------The hike back out to civilization









---------Crater lake as a fish brakes the mirror image








-------An exposed tree root along the trail









-------back at Andrews lake awaiting our ride back home----









Hope you enjoyed, we sure did, have a great summer!

Take care 
Tony and Aspyn


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

priceless


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome Pics!


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

So cool -precious bonding time and beautiful scenery in the same trip. 








Map guy


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Gorgeous pictures! What a great way to spend time with one of your kids. That trip makes for a lifetime of memories!









Years ago, I hiked to the top of Mt. Shasta here in northern CA with my brother and dad. It was a great hike and every time I drive by that mountain on I-5, I tell me kids I have been to the top! The first time they thought it was pretty cool. Now I get a "yeah, whatever dad".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado Outbacker said:


> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah - like 13,000' of challenges! (Too bad it wasn't a 14er







But, hey, after this "warm up", she shouldn't have any trouble bagging them, should she?) WOW!!! Now that's the way to "*try * backpacking". GOOD FOR HER!!!! (and for YOU - looks like you've got a new BP Buddy!!!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

absolutely a perfect bonding opportunity!







One you KNOW she will repeat a hundred times to her kids until they say" yeah, we know mom, we know!"


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Those are great pictures and a cool kid you have there.

Enjoy it now before she becomes a teenager, gets a cell phone, and shuts herself in her room every night. Ok, maybe that's just mine.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's weird, we just drove around Crater Lake last week


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Great pics. That snow sure looks nice after our 110 degree baking at Zion!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful photos!
You must be so proud of your daughter, what an accomplishment!


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Scrib said:


> That's weird, we just drove around Crater Lake last week


Very Nice!!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Too cool. I wish I was there. Those are some great pics

Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad you and she had this experience. THAT is something she will never forget the rest of her entire life!! You're a great dad for making these kind of memories with your girls!!








Darlene


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

GREAT PICTURES!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Great pictures and by all rights, a great time! Thanks for sharing!

-CC


----------

